

Made a Stack Using AWS API Gateway, AWS Lambda, and Swagger and Want to Share - megazoo

Hey, all.  I recently transitioned to a new type of stack using Swagger, AWS Lambda and the new AWS API Gateway and it rules so I’ve put it together in a stack and I’m going to do a live video about it…<p>It works like this:   You define your API in JSON (Swagger), deploy it instantly using AWS’s API Gateway, and write an AWS Lambda function for each API route.<p>This way, the code for each API route only runs when it’s called.  Which is cheaper than paying for a 24&#x2F;7 web server.  Plus, the code for each API route is totally isolated from all other routes so it’s easier to fix stuff rapidly without affecting anything else, and when code breaks, it only affects one API route!<p>I think this is going to be the new normal for start-ups.  If this sounds cool to you, I’m going to do a live stream this Sunday, July 26, at 5pm PT @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.livecoding.tv&#x2F;ac360&#x2F;.  The video will be recorded and available at that link as well (and possibly Youtube).
======
mohameddev
Sounds good... I want to know a thing as I understand AWS Lambada thing, is
you code your own function for each API, could I use total cli app instead and
use one of its functionality... For example if I want to use imagemagik can I
use it instead of my own function or not?

